# table top overhang design issue



## martin007 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi All

I am building a writing table, with 2 drawers on the front. The table is 24 by 48. Yesterday when I put the top on it's base, I found that the 2 1/2 front overhang was too much, even if the edge have a chanfer on the bottom. You couldn't see or reach the drawers well. 1 1/2 inch is about right to my liking. The table will eventually have a small hutch, and I can't make my mind to cut the extra 2 inches. So I am thinking of leaving the top to it's full width, and offset the top one inch backward, making a 3 1/2 overhang at the back. When you look the table from the side, it does catch the eye a little, but I don't find it too ackward.

I am no furniture design expert, so I wonder if this asymetric overhang is something that one can see from table top design from time to time or it is simply bad design.

thanks for your comments


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

If you wish to keep the full size of the top - moving it backwards to create a 3 1/2" overhand in the back is the only way I can think of doing that as well. the asymmetrical ratio is not that great that it would be an eye sore, plus - it's not a left vs. right asymmetry but a front to back which is less critical.

take this with a grain of salt as with no photos of your design/desk or what it really looks like this is partially theoretical opinion.


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

As a general rule the overhang should be equal. That said This is why buildng you own furniture is so wonderful. Build it the way you (or the customer/better half) likes. Very often I will build a table top oversize & make the decision to cut it down, or not, after the piece is fully assembled. Ask the wife or any other interested party to look at the table & talk it out. Balance the look you want with the function of the table. Will cutting off the 2" affect the usability of the table? Will the piece be against the wall or used in a freestanding place? Maybe a compromise, only cut 1" and still have an offset top. Many options & only you can decide.


----------



## mattd (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Martin,

Perhaps you could add an accent, such as long nicely curved brackets joining the legs to the underside of the top in the back. This could add some interest to the back of the piece and make the offset seem more purposeful, leading the eye away from something potentially distracting or off balance. As the piece will have a small hutch on the top eventually, you might want to consider how that would tie into it. I think you can make it work and have something unique. Post some pictures!


----------



## martin007 (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks For your comments guys

Matt, you bracket options is interseting, although the table got a shaker influenced style, I will think about it. I have never seen such thing on a shaker table tough.

picture coming up…


----------



## martin007 (Jan 24, 2008)

Here is the table as it stands

edges of table top is chamfered at the bottom 1 inch at the front and back, 1 1/2 for the sides.

Notice on last picture, the extra overhang at the back. I will eventually build a small hutch that will sit at the back of the table. It will be around 9 inch deep


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't care for the look. I may even be more "unbalanced" looking with a hutch top. If you can live with a little bit less surface area on the top, I'd cut it down. 
Just my 2 cents worth, & you know what that's worth! LOL
In your original post you said the drawers were not accessible. Maybe with the right pulls & full or over-travel slides they would be better?
Keep workin' the problem till you are happy with the design.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Personally, I would bite the bullet and cut off the excess. But YOU are the one who will be looking at it, so don't let yourself be overly influenced by the opinions of others.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I would have to agree with Tim P. Keep the side over hang the way it is, but match up the front and back to your 1.5". The visual effect is more on the front view, anyway, and less over hang on the sides would take away from the table's design appeal. My $0.02 worth.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

It it were me I would cut the back off. Flush it you were planning on putting it against a wall and about 1/2 to 1" if not.

You don't want too much overhang over a drawer. It would restrict access.


----------



## Handidad (Feb 28, 2009)

Martin,
It looks good overall. The legs are nicely proportioned.
If you keep the 2.5" front overhang, could you add some wooden handles on the drawers that project enough to show the drawers?


----------



## martin007 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, the top is now fixed

1.25 front overhang at the front and 3.75 t the back. I did put a maquette of the hutch on the table, and to me, it doesn't look too bad and I really enjoy the extra width.

thanks for your comments


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Martin, next time you build a table such as this…..... the general rule that I use is for a 1" or 1 1/4" overhang all the way around unless you want it to the wall. Then I just flush the back with the table.


----------

